# help my p's laid eggs



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

as the title states my p's laid eggs. i havent a clue what to do, done some reading and im just wondering how long befor they hatch and what not. i have a 29g with my gold spilo in it which i can put in with my reds with a divider of course but what do i do?????


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

go to a lfs and get a 10 gal with sponge filter and heater and siphone the fry into it


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

If the sponge filter isn't cycled you might as well just put a door knob in the tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

he seems like he didnt expect eggs so i doubt that anything was ready or cycled
the sponge filter would still do mechanical filtration or you could get a corner filter and you can put carbon or whatever you want in them


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Im pretty sure if your eggs are a yellow ish color theyv'e been fertalized and if they turn a wihteish color there bad eggs and won't hatch, If they are good they should take about 3 days before they hatch, and if your tank temp isn't in the mid 80's now is a good time to turn it up to 82-84 degrees.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

whitish eggs are infertile and they have a fungus on them so if you dont take them out they will effect other eggs and possibly killing the frys


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

LGHT said:


> If the sponge filter isn't cycled you might as well just put a door knob in the tank.


i'm sorry i'm of no help, but that's hilarious


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

there is no white on the eggs and the color of them or orange so whatever that means lol. ya i wasnt expecting for this so i havent a clue about breeding. and my temp pretty much stays at 82 all the time. the one p is still doing circles around the eggs my guess giving them air or something?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

the p circling the nest is one of the parents (forget which one m or f) that is gaurding the eggs from others

siphone eggs out into 10 gal, start to hatch brine shrimp, after eggs hatch siphone egg shells out


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

There is a handfull of breeding threads on here you can find easily. 
If I remember right, you also need to seperate the parents from the others as well. Only use water from the parent tank for the fry.


----------

